# Stolen While on Loan



## lindajones (1 April 2011)

March 2010 i let a man have my mare Jiggy ,on a 3month loan with view to buy . At the end of the loan period he said that he wanted to buy her . We agreed the price and i waited for the money . No money came but lots of excuses ,must have sent it to the wrong address ,must have got lost in the post etc . The man has now moved house and although i know his work address i dont know where my horse is . He has now become nasty and wont tell me where my horse is and wont pay for her either .  I know that she is on a private yard in Hayle ,Cornwall  . She is 15.1hh piebald cob ,no feather . If anyone knows where she is please,please let me know . I have contacted the police and reported her stolen and horsewatch , but still cant find her ! Any other ideas ?


----------



## Dolcé (1 April 2011)

Have the police been to see him?  Personally I would be camping outside his work and basically stalking him to find out where she is!  Good luck in getting her back


----------



## jhoward (1 April 2011)

contact missing horses on loan

http://www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk/


----------



## jhoward (1 April 2011)




----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2011)

Ditto to contact Missing Horses on Loan, you know a rough area for her so they'll definitely be able to find her

I can confirm she is on Stolen Horse Register with photo


----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2011)

Already creating quite a storm on facebook .. LOL .. mainly people getting upset at me asking why this owner should have to pay to hire a private detective 

Anyways, one good comment so far - http://www.yell.com/s/stables-hayle.html - link to stables in hayle

Have you tried contacting each of them Linda ?


----------



## Cuffey (1 April 2011)




----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2011)

Have you tried asking farriers and dentists in the area ?
Also tack shops ?


----------



## lindajones (1 April 2011)

I forgot to say she is likely to be on his own private yard ,which makes it harder !


----------



## MHOL (1 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			contact missing horses on loan

http://www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk/

Click to expand...

On the case, Linda can you contact me with those details Ali asked for?


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 April 2011)

I hope she is found very soon.


----------



## timthearab (4 April 2011)

You know were i am if you need me.  
Thinking of you.  Ali is a good butt kicker lol XXX


----------



## coco331 (11 April 2011)

If you know where the horse is can't the police do anything about it?


----------



## Luci07 (11 April 2011)

OP doesn't know where the horse is, hence asking the forum to help track it down.

Presume once she knows where it is, she can just go and collect it? or is there something she needs to do from a legal perspective? I would however, definately tell the police you were intending to do that BEFORE you retrieve the mare - can this be seen as a criminial matter so they would need to be there so you can get her back? sure some of the legal bods here can answer those questions..

however -  if you have a strong suspicion you know where this mare is, I would keep that quiet in case someone feels they need to warn the person in question


----------



## jhoward (12 April 2011)

If only it was that simple, there is the risk of tresspassing, not to mention risk of theft, crazy isnt it? its even more complicated when someone claims ownership. Unfortunatly the only route is to follow the book by the letter and do it legally.


----------



## itsbeennicked (13 April 2011)

Also add her to It's Been Nicked.  The more publicity, the better.  Hope you manage to find her.


----------



## scanties (13 April 2011)

Yes that is right


----------



## tigerlily12345 (16 April 2011)

any word?


----------



## Megan_T (19 April 2011)

Any news on this little mare?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 April 2011)

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/Home.aspx

 try them specially if he has a freezemark they might have done a fake passport then he is breaking the law 5000pounds fine


----------



## timthearab (2 May 2011)

jhoward said:



			If only it was that simple, there is the risk of tresspassing, not to mention risk of theft, crazy isnt it? its even more complicated when someone claims ownership. Unfortunatly the only route is to follow the book by the letter and do it legally.
		
Click to expand...

This is the best way, i had the same problems with getting Tim, i was told they would arrest me for theft of my own horse.....  play it by the book ..... and push push push


----------



## lindajones (4 May 2011)

I am now very happy to report that with the help of  " horses stolen while on loan " and the police my mare has been found . Sadly after getting a crime report number the police did absolutely nothing to help me ! It wasnt until i made a formal complaint about their total lack of interest that they lept into action . I cant thank the honest members of the horse world enough for their help . I have made some very good ,new friends during this time . Thank you . You know who you are ! xxx


----------



## Lynnskatz (4 May 2011)

So pleased you have found her, have you got her home yet? x


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 May 2011)

So glad to hear you have found her! Is she home yet?


----------



## MHOL (5 May 2011)

lindajones said:



			I am now very happy to report that with the help of  " horses stolen while on loan " and the police my mare has been found . Sadly after getting a crime report number the police did absolutely nothing to help me ! It wasnt until i made a formal complaint about their total lack of interest that they lept into action . I cant thank the honest members of the horse world enough for their help . I have made some very good ,new friends during this time . Thank you . You know who you are ! xxx
		
Click to expand...

Can you email us an update, well done for keeping the pressure on. Fingers crossed for a happy outcome, we should change our name lol as yes you are right Horses stolen on loan, when will the police see the wider picture and realise some people are making big money out of this.


----------



## cally6008 (5 May 2011)

Is Jiggy back home then ?

Don't forget to email Stolen Horse Register as well


----------



## MHOL (5 May 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Is Jiggy back home then ?

Don't forget to email Stolen Horse Register as well
		
Click to expand...

No, Dont think so, but we found her but red tape as usual


----------



## lindajones (6 May 2011)

Unfortunately ,i can say no more on line for all to see than the situation has been sorted ! I have learnt alot during this whole thing . Firstly make sure you have good pics of you horse not just fun pics but from each side ,front etc  and put the date on the back of them . Hold a sample of you horses DNA . Always have a copy of your horses passport . Get a bill of sale when you buy a horse ,having the passport proves nothing ! Make a note of the person you bought them off . Infact  have as much proof as you can that you own the horse even if you bred it ! And always have a contract if you loan them out .  The law is an ass and there are alot of people out there who know how to use it to their advantage .     MOST OF ALL JOIN YOUR LOCAL HORSE WATCH . You dont know when you will need them !!!    I live in Hopton Wafers nr Kidderminster and if anyone ever needs my help to search for or hide a rescued horse please please contact me . Without the help of other honest horse loving strangers who live the other end of the country from me this situation would never have been resolved . Many ,many thanks x


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 May 2011)

What fantastic news! Great advice too, will a lock of hair or something work as a DNA sample? 

J&C


----------



## Cuffey (7 May 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			What fantastic news! Great advice too, will a lock of hair or something work as a DNA sample? 

J&C
		
Click to expand...

The DNA is in the hair root--so cut hair insufficient


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 May 2011)

Ok, I will collect a bit tomorrow, he can have an impromptu mane pulling session, thank you 

J&C


----------



## Noseyparker (8 May 2011)

Fantastic news, Hopefully will put a stop to the rotter doing it again


----------



## cally6008 (2 October 2011)

Is Jiggy back home yet ?

Someone's asking me about her.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 October 2011)

Good news shes been found.Is Jiggy home yet??


----------

